# Monster Vs Crankandstein



## troydo (19/11/09)

Sooooooo which one?

what are the benifits of each? 
if you had to buy a 2 roller mill which would you choose?

MONSTER - http://www.monsterbrewinghardware.com/
CRANKANDSTEIN - http://www.crankandstein.net/index.php?mai...2064b6a8176e7a9

and which 2 ROLLER crankandstien?


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/11/09)

Troydo, I went with the MM2 over the crankandstein mainly because of the 6" rollers on the MM as apposed to the 5", apart from that they're pretty much of a muchness if you know what I mean.

Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (19/11/09)

Great thread  Look forwards to comments and I was asking myself this very same question earlier in the day.


----------



## TidalPete (19/11/09)

Slightly :icon_offtopic: 

My 3-roller Cranker was purchased long before the Monster was born Troydo. Can't be bothered doing a price comparison between 2 & 3-roller mills but IMHO you get a better crush with a 3-roller. Might be worth considering parting with the extra $$$?

TP


----------



## troydo (19/11/09)

thanks andrew, i didn't notice the length difference, is the monster geared like the crankandstein?

(hmmm having to type crankandstein instead of MM is almost enough to push me to the MM  )


----------



## Mantis (19/11/09)

Give me till Saturday arvo as I will be making the base and hopper (planned) and trying out my MM3 when its together. 
The MM's are not geared


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

I just gave my new MM2 a trial run by dumping some grains on the gap and pulling the drill and man its a fine piece of work! Even Dave at the LHBS is tempted to start stocking them in the future. Maybe build some hoppers for them and stuff. Mighty fine but of kit.


----------



## Mantis (19/11/09)

Yeah, sorry I didnt jump in on your BB for them 4*, but I wanted a 3 roller :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Mantis said:


> Yeah, sorry I didnt jump in on your BB for them 4*, but I wanted a 3 roller :icon_cheers:



Hey, no worries mate. Whatever suits, i just wanted to keep it uncomplicated and not having to breakdown the costs. a simple 8 ways split of th total was all i was interested in. They arrived today. Man they look sweeeeeet! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mantis (19/11/09)

They sure are. I have been googling hopper/base setups all afternoon (beats work eh), and have come up with what I want.
Bought the timber tonight and will get into it tommorow night 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Dazza_devil (19/11/09)

Can you post a pic of your finished project Mantis?


----------



## enoch (19/11/09)

Troydo said:


> thanks andrew, i didn't notice the length difference, is the monster geared like the crankandstein?
> (hmmm having to type crankandstein instead of MM is almost enough to push me to the MM  )


Unless they have changed since I got mine the cranks aen't geared either.


----------



## bigbird (19/11/09)

yep my old skool crank is not geared. good crush, cranks through it, can't complain.


----------



## Mantis (20/11/09)

Boagsy said:


> Can you post a pic of your finished project Mantis?




I will if it works and looks good h34r: :lol:


----------



## troydo (20/11/09)

i think i meant to say driven...
looking at the 2D
http://www.crankandstein.net/index.php?mai...2064b6a8176e7a9
the rollers both have built in gear at the end so both rollers are driven..


----------



## T.D. (20/11/09)

Crickey, I didn't realise they were geared! Dang, that was the _only_ advantage I could see in the millmaster over these ones, but it looks like that's not a point of difference anymore either! Geared mill for A$130 - not bad at all!!


----------



## Dazza_devil (20/11/09)

mmmmmmm, I like this one

http://www.crankandstein.net/index.php?mai...2064b6a8176e7a9

pretty good for the money I reckon


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

Troydo said:


> i think i meant to say driven...
> looking at the 2D
> http://www.crankandstein.net/index.php?mai...2064b6a8176e7a9
> the rollers both have built in gear at the end so both rollers are driven..



Hmmm, _grain engaged gears_ sounds remarkably similar to what a lot of people complain about the millmaster.
Somehow I don't think relying on the grains to engage the gears is much different from relying on the grain to engage the rollers without the gears :huh: .

Andrew


----------



## troydo (20/11/09)

good point Andrew!

P.S we should catch up for some beers next time i am in bundy..


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

Troydo said:


> good point Andrew!
> 
> P.S we should catch up for some beers next time i am in bundy..



That would be great, let me know when your up, maybe we can do a brew to.


----------



## Sammus (20/11/09)

yeah theyre not geared, precisely as it says, theyre grain engaged. Basically the same as not having gears there, the grains transfer the force to the other roller, imparting unnecessary shear forces on the grain tearing the husks apart. Millmaster FTW! B)


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (20/11/09)

Fourstar said:


> They arrived today. Man they look sweeeeeet! :icon_drool2:



Dang, mine isn't here yet. Mind you I ordered a scratch and dent mill and it was in need of some machining so Fred sent me a brand spanker :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brenjak (20/11/09)

My crankandstein 3E with S/S rollers arrived this week. Only took two weeks from the States. Spoonta is making me hopper and i am gearing up to first AG in two weeks! Sweet.


----------



## komodo (20/11/09)

As I've said in a few threads lately I bought a Monster Brewing Hardware MM3-2.0-SS 
The 3 roller design made a lot of sence to me. So that along with good reports I'd read in multiple places and videos I'd seen on YouTube of the MBH mills sold me on the MM3. But I wanted to make sure I would be happy with it so I upgraded to the 2" rollers and to be sure it'd have bling and to impress my mates (actually mostly it was for keeping the wanker in me happy) I went the SS rollers. 
To be honest I couldnt be happier with my purchase.

HOWEVER If I was looking to a 2 roller mill I "might" be tempted to see if I could find out any more about the "rumoured" updated Millmaster mills. 

Then again the price of the Crank' and the Monster are hard to argue with - particularly with the buying power of the AUD at the moment


----------



## Dazza_devil (20/11/09)

So what's the verdict?
Which mill is gonna give the best result as far as the resulting cracked grain and husk condition?


----------



## komodo (20/11/09)

IMO i think alll of them will deliver - theres more variables than just the mill. The users ability to set the gap correctly to suit THEIR equipment be it BIAB or 3V or other wise. The speed the grain is crushed at - mechanically driven or hand cranked.
I think that even the best mill can root grain with the wrong opperator. I think if you spend the time to understand your equipment and set your mill to the correct settings I think pretty much any decent mill (millmaster, monster, crank', barley crusher, Marga etc) will produce good results provided the opperator sets the machine up to suit their other equipment and spend the time to get to know their mill and how its settings effect other parts of their brewery. 
I guess the point I'm trying to make is that once you make a decision on which mill "feels" right to you then you still have a lot of work to go testing gap settings, mill speeds, hopper designs, wether you want to try double passes or if you want to avoid them etc.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

Komodo said:


> IMO i think alll of them will deliver - theres more variables than just the mill. The users ability to set the gap correctly to suit THEIR equipment be it BIAB or 3V or other wise. The speed the grain is crushed at - mechanically driven or hand cranked.
> I think that even the best mill can root grain with the wrong opperator. I think if you spend the time to understand your equipment and set your mill to the correct settings I think pretty much any decent mill (millmaster, monster, crank', barley crusher, Marga etc) will produce good results provided the opperator sets the machine up to suit their other equipment and spend the time to get to know their mill and how its settings effect other parts of their brewery.
> I guess the point I'm trying to make is that once you make a decision on which mill "feels" right to you then you still have a lot of work to go testing gap settings, mill speeds, hopper designs, wether you want to try double passes or if you want to avoid them etc.



That's pretty much it, nice post komodo. It really boils down to requirements, Price and preference.
They all crush grain, YOU have to set up the mill to crush properly based on your system. I've set my MM2 up so it suites my system, herms batch sparge and it works very well.

Andrew


----------



## sama (21/11/09)

there is not enough variation in quality etc between these mills that warrants any concern.Its only a mill.......


----------



## Mantis (21/11/09)

Boagsy said:


> Can you post a pic of your finished project Mantis?




Posted in a new thread


----------



## yardy (6/6/10)

Biergeliebter said:


> *My crankandstein 3E with S/S rollers arrived this week. Only took two weeks from the States. *




g'day Biergeliebter, if you don't mind, what was the final cost of this delivered ?

wouldn't mind seeing a pic of it assembled with the hopper etc if you have one :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## OLDS2006 (6/6/10)

Going by there website its $43.40 US for delivery.


----------



## mschippr (6/6/10)

I got a MM2, 6" rollers and cheaper, cant beat that. I only got it a couple of weeks ago and am waiting on a new false bottom before i can give it a go. I've attached a few pics with the hopper and base supplied from the same place.

Thanks,


----------



## kevin_smevin (6/6/10)

I got a crankandstein 3D simply because it has detented gap adjustment. That means you turn a knob and clicks through gap setting, making it really easy to set your gap properly at both ends. No need to use a gap probe thingy to make sure your gap setting is the same at both ends of the mill. I thought it was worth the few extra dollars


----------

